# Kopfseite entfernen, aber wie?



## koifischfan (2. Juli 2009)

Kann man diesen oberen Teil auf jeder Seite entfernen?


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kopfseite entfernen, aber wie?*

Ja, in dem man ein aktives und geschätztes Mitglied dieser Gemeinde wird. Irgendwann verschwindet die dann von alleine!


----------



## koifischfan (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kopfseite entfernen, aber wie?*

Wann das wohl sein wird? :?
So muß ich eben etwas mit css basteln.


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kopfseite entfernen, aber wie?*

@Koifischfan

Ich bin Joachim. 

Nach einem 5. Beitrag zum Forum verschwindet diese Textbox von alleine. Eventuell wäre es besser hier und da eine (sinnvolle  ) Antwort zu schreiben, anstatt diese Zeit mit CSS-Experimenten zu verbringen.
Am Ende verpasst du nen vielleicht doch mal wichtigen Hinweis, weil du die Box für dich deaktiviert hast ...  ... wär doch doof oder?


----------



## unicorn (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kopfseite entfernen, aber wie?*


----------

